#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-18
<czajkowski> morning
<moylan> all well in blighty?
<czajkowski> well it's not raining today
<czajkowski> and I need to write 2 presentations this week for open week
<moylan> run outside! it's summer! :-)
<czajkowski> what happened with mike last night
<moylan> he was setting up his sisters laptop with ubuntu.  he backed up everything onto an external usb drive.  but he left the drive plugged in while installing ubuntu and i think the install wiped the drive.
<moylan> ubuntu setup partitioning system can be iffy at times.
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> feck
<moylan> it's a mistake everybody makes at some point.
<moylan> never lost data?
<czajkowski> oh  yeah
<czajkowski> my external HD with stuff backed on it was corrupt
<moylan> the thing is about 12 years ago i did the exact same thing and wiped my only backup during an install.  i finally tracked the company who made the software that unformatted the drive and got me back the data but they sold out to symantec back in 2004 or so.  so no more unformat software from them.
<moylan> not sure it is possible with ntfs either because of the way the fat works on that fs.
<moylan> haven't given up though.  still checking online.
<czajkowski> cool
 * moylan hates ntfs
<czajkowski> http://randall.executiv.es/ucw_oneiric_18
<czajkowski> http://randall.executiv.es/ucw_oneiric_11
<czajkowski> :D
<moylan> add those to your cv!
<czajkowski> yeah think
<moylan> and your geeknic was just mentioned on linux outlaws.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> being kept rather busy
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-19
<infoturtle> mornin all
<infoturtle> are we not having an IRC meeting tomorrow?
<moylan> hi airurando
<airurando> hey moylan
<moylan> still looking for the software. haven't given up on you.
<airurando> moylan I truly appreciate it
<moylan> no worries.  this sort of things happens to all of us.  i like to be prepared for when it next happens to me
<airurando> having you to talk to the other night to first figure out what I'd done and then to be told of the the slim chance of recovery meant alot
<moylan> i found the company who supplied the software when it happened to me about 12 years ago.  they sold out to symantec in 2004 or thereabouts.  and they killed it off.  so i have to find someone else i trust.
<airurando> a friend at work recommended http://www.easeus.com/
<airurando> said he used it once and it saved him
<airurando> what do you think
<moylan> that looks like the real deal.  most searches i found was bogus software.  that looks ok.  proper unformat option which is what is needed to try and rescue your data.
<moylan> also it specifically mentions vista which did strange things to ntfs
<moylan> i'd say give it a shot
<airurando> will I start with the downloadable demo?
<moylan> can't hurt.  just make sure it doesn't write to the external usb drive
<airurando> will do
<airurando> I'm knackered after work so I'll give it a go tomorrow.
<moylan> if you want me to hang around that's cool or if you want to do it some other time let me know as i'm keen to hear if it works
<airurando> I'll let you know how I get on
<airurando> you going to be at the meeting tomorrow night?
<moylan> whch meeting?
<airurando> monthly IRC
<moylan> irc should be ok with me.
<airurando> coolio
<moylan> playing with a samsung galaxy tab 7 at the mo.  great fun!
<airurando> nice
<moylan> for me at least better than the ipad.  not perfect though.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-20
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> howdy
<ebel> yo
<moylan> hi
<airurando> closing the geeknic date picking poll now
<tdr112> which date
<airurando> hi moylan.
<moylan> hey airurando
<tdr112> was picked
<airurando> 14th sunday
<airurando> moylan I didn't get to that today.  hope to tomorrow
<moylan> airurando: no worries. i should be in irc anyway if you want
 * ebel is upgrading to natty
<airurando> moylan: thanks :)
<airurando> ebel right now?
<ebel> it's downloading...
<ebel> started a while ago
<airurando> do you want me to chair or will you do it?
<airurando> or does anyone else want to chair?
<ebel> prob best if you chair...
<airurando> OK
<airurando> we'll start
<airurando> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:07. The chair is airurando.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<airurando> Good evening everyone and thanks for attending
<airurando> If you are here for the monthly meeting please indicate so by typing “PRESENT”
<airurando> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<moylan> PRESENT
<ebel> PRESENT
<airurando> The wiki page for this meeting is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-07-20
<tdr112> PRESENT
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-07-20
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-07-20
<airurando> on to the agenda items
<airurando> [TOPIC] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<airurando> During the June meeting there was one task actioned.
<airurando> czajkowski to ask BK
<airurando> more specifically
<airurando> czajkowski to ask Blacknight to extend their sponsored hosting offer for our website
 * ebel must apologise
<airurando> as far as I am aware this was done and we got a positive response from BK
<ebel> i haven't looked into the BK and told czajkowski what she needs
<ebel> BK have sponsored another year of hosting for us
<tdr112> good stuff
<airurando> yes indeed thanks to BK
<airurando> ebel: what needs to be done?
<ebel> i need to tell czajkowski who wil tell canonical sysadmins the ip address of the bk hosting
<ebel> so they can change www.ubuntu-ie.org to point to thr bk hosting
<airurando> is everything set up on the BK side?
<ebel> the people redoing our hosting (can't remember names) said it's easier if the real domains pointed over
<ebel> as of last meeting, bk hosting wasn't configured yet
<airurando> I don't understand the detail
<airurando> id we point from one to the next and the next isn't ready won't we have downtime?
<ebel> yes there would be downtimes
<airurando> hmm
<airurando> what to do?
<ebel> the people volunteering said it would be ~ weekend
<ebel> it only occured to me afterwards about downtime
<ebel> (after irc meeting)
<czajkowski> ebel: yes just mail me and I'll file the RT
<airurando> is it to hard to get the whole thing set up on BK and then get canonical to do the forwarding thing?
<czajkowski> I dont know the bk side of things
<ebel> yes, you could put the ip address in your /etc/hosts
<czajkowski> the Canonical side is an email and can take a few days or hours depending on how busy they are
<ebel> which lets you 'pretend' that www.ubuntu-ie.org is at BK for just your machine, everyone else sees the old one
<airurando> ebel: can you define the steps to be taken from this point to effect a smooth transition.
 * ebel can't remember if he mentioned this at the last irc meeting
 * airurando can't either
<ebel> someone check logs for who offered to do the hosting
<ebel> tis a bit silly talking about it without them
 * airurando doesn't understand anyway
<airurando> infoturtle wern't you and thethomaseffect involved?
<infoturtle> I was ages ago but there has been work since without me and I'm unsure where things are at
<airurando> at a high level (keep it simple for me please...)
<airurando> should the webmasters not get thinks fully set up on BK hosting first?
<airurando> *things
<ebel> cost benefit trade offs
<airurando> oh crikey I don't even understand that....
<ebel> also abilities. things that make things easier for one party can make things harder for others
<airurando> how can we move this forward?
<ebel> who's doing the web hosting?
<airurando> blacknight
<airurando> isn't that right?
<ebel> and no matter what i do need to tell czajkowski details for our hosting
<ebel> yes, BK are doing hosting. i meant who in ubuntu-ie is our web maintainer? who's setting it up?P
<airurando> thethomaseffect?
<infoturtle> it was me and thethomaseffect but I think he's done more on it since I last helped, which was months ago
<airurando> shall we shelve it?
<airurando> seems a bit like rock and hard place to me.
<ebel> no point in you & me deciding what someone else will do, that person needs to be here to talk about it
<airurando> cool
<airurando> shelved
 * ebel suggests waiting till we can talk to web hoster
 * ebel should refresh his memory from minutes]
<airurando> moving on
 * ebel is very unprepared
<airurando> [TOPIC] Oneiric Ocelot Ubuntu Global Jam
<MootBot> New Topic:  Oneiric Ocelot Ubuntu Global Jam
<airurando> I raised this item.
<tdr112> when is it
<airurando> Ubuntu Global Jam for Oneiric Ocelot takes place from 2nd to 4th of September.
<airurando> I just thought we should start planning for it now.
<airurando> Details of this Global event can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<airurando> It would be great to keep both Dublin and Limerick up and running and if possible even add to them.
<airurando> I believe the more we participate in these Jams the more productive  we will become during them.
<airurando> Thoughts anyone?
<infoturtle> agreed
<infoturtle> I love them despite not helping much
<infoturtle> more that come the better
<airurando> infoturtle will you lead Limerick again?
<ebel> ++
<Carles-091labs> Sorry new... I'll ask around 091labs for any interest
<Carles-091labs> I mean I'm new here
<airurando> Carles-091labs welcome!
<infoturtle> sure, I can see who I can talk to, UL is out till sept 5th AFAIK so I duno how I can do this
<airurando> It would be great if something was set up for Galway
 * airurando loves Galway
<airurando> went to College there in the 80s and 90s
<ebel> Carles-091labs: welcome! no apology needed. anything we can do to help, jsut ask
<Carles-091labs> lots of our members use Ubuntu as our main OS. Hopefully will get some interest
<airurando> Carles-091labs that is great
<moylan> what are the numbers at the current 2 locations at the last jam.  by having more locations are we not lessening the numbers that turn up at those locations?
<airurando> have a look at the wiki page detailed above
<tdr112> i will ask if tog will host the dublin one again or we can try some where new
<airurando> and as ebel said let us know if we can be of any help
<Carles-091labs> having a look at the wiki as we speak
<infoturtle> moylan: there were 5 at the limerick one, none of us would have made it to Dublin for it
<airurando> tdr112 tog would be great
<czajkowski> infoturtle: 5 is better than none
<airurando> moylan limerick of Galway folk are less likely to attend Dublin anyway
<czajkowski> and its nice to have an alternative venue
<ebel> 5 is a decent umber
<ebel> think we had 3 or 4 in dub :P
<moylan> no arguements there but i worry that if there is a galway one there will be less than 5 at limerick
<infoturtle> czajkowski of course, thus why multi location is a good idea
<airurando> I think it would be great to get better communication streams up between locations
<Carles-091labs> what would be the best way to communicate
<infoturtle> moylan: all the ones at the limerick one were from Limerick
<infoturtle> Don't think they'll go to Galway for one
<moylan> fair enough! i sit corrected :-)
<airurando> Carles-091labs at the mo all we have is IRC
<airurando> we toyed with the idea of ebel on Ustream last time
<infoturtle> I don't mean to belittle, I just can't track to Dublin for them and like the set up
<Carles-091labs> would be nice to have some video streaming on the day... ustream stream perhaps?
<czajkowski> it worked well the last day 1 day face to face
<czajkowski> and if we want to do more
<czajkowski> we can all do stuff via irc
<czajkowski> at the end of the day we're all on irc to help one another over the day
<airurando> and as always
<airurando> we can build on things global Jam to global Jam
<tdr112> i can set up a ustream for the day or skype
<infoturtle> that would be great
<airurando> I think it would be brilliant to get the three location up and running :)
<tdr112> so are thinking one day in person and one day one irc again
<airurando> Carles-091labs can I action you to investigate the possibility of hosting one in Galway
<airurando> no pressure
<Carles-091labs> hosting what exacly?
<tdr112> a bug jam
<airurando> Carles-091labs aye a Ubuntu Global Jam
<airurando> hosting/holding/having one.
<Carles-091labs> I'm going to try to get people interestd
<tdr112> a one day event , one go from about 10 am until about 5 or 6 pm
<airurando> Carles-091labs cool
<Carles-091labs> but it may be just myself :P
<airurando> could you report back at next months meeting?
<Carles-091labs> ok
<tdr112> Carles-091labs: no worrys
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> infoturtle: can I action you with leading limerick?
<airurando> tdr112: can I action you with asking TOG?
<Carles-091labs> Going need a bit on the day... never actually tackle any bug fixing before...
<tdr112> yes
<infoturtle> yep
<infoturtle> I'll see who I can talk to in the colleage about it
<airurando> Carles-091labs It really doesn't matter what's achieved
<airurando> have fun and learn
<ebel> great way to meet people face to face
<Carles-091labs> cool... perhaps a tiny bug fixing for starters
<tdr112> infoturtle: or milklabs
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle will organise UGJ Limerick.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle will organise UGJ Limerick.
<infoturtle> tdr112: true, I'll ask around
<airurando> [ACTION] tdr112 will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<MootBot> ACTION received:  tdr112 will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<Carles-091labs> in the wiki says from the 2 to the 4... Do we have a more exact date for this?
<airurando> what ever day suits
<infoturtle> Sat the 3rd?
<infoturtle> ???
<airurando> usually we hold Jams on a Sat
<Carles-091labs> Sat it is then
<airurando> infoturtle I agree
<tdr112> we find a in person is better for the sat
<tdr112> and online on sat
<airurando> face to face on Sat
<tdr112> *sun
<airurando> online Sunday?
<airurando> cool.
<infoturtle> ok, so the 4th for Limerick
<infoturtle> just to make sure
<airurando> infoturtle 3rd
<tdr112> 3rd
<infoturtle> ah
<infoturtle> so all of em on the 3rd
<airurando> not obligatory but it might be best
<tdr112> 3rd in person
<tdr112> and online on the 4th
<infoturtle> cool
<airurando> cool
<airurando> anything else on this
<Carles-091labs> sounds good to me
<airurando> cool
<airurando> moving on so
<airurando> [TOPIC] August Geeknic
<MootBot> New Topic:  August Geeknic
<airurando> The poll has been closed and the results are in.
<airurando> The poll can be viewed at http://doodle.com/wz7rby5ev2wr2ep8
<airurando> [LINK] http://doodle.com/wz7rby5ev2wr2ep8
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://doodle.com/wz7rby5ev2wr2ep8
<airurando> Sunday the 14th of August had the most votes at 4.
<Carles-091labs> can anybody care to explain what is Geeknic, please
<airurando> a picnic for geeks
<Carles-091labs> lol brilliant
<airurando> there is a website somewhere
<airurando> http://geeknic.org/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://geeknic.org/
<Carles-091labs> thanks
<airurando> It would be great to have one of these in Galway also sometime :)
<airurando> Can the Dublin centric guys pick a location for this?
<Carles-091labs> we had a bbq the other day... would love a geeknic too
<airurando> Carles-091labs these are not ubuntu specific
<tdr112> airurando: i am not sure if i can make this one so i better not pick it
<moylan70> a poll for location perhaps?
<airurando> moylan will you do it?
<infoturtle> I can't make it either
<airurando> I don't know enough about Dublin.
<airurando> tdr112 no bother
<airurando> infoturtle no bother
<airurando> we should have a location picked by the start of the month.
<airurando> ebel any views?
<ebel> Carles-091labs: geeknics are also attempted to get non-pub meet ups
<airurando> moylan70 will you put up the poll?
<ebel> location... dunno, somewhere outside, greesnspaces
<ebel> loads of parks in dublin.... suppose...
<airurando> what markets run on Sunday?
<ebel> oh yeah
<airurando> we do need a location
<airurando> anyone?
<moylan> i'll try and put up a poll. i'll throw the link out in the email list
<Carles-091labs> leaving soon... How do you comunicate on a regular basis ??? mainling list ?
<airurando> thanks moylan
<airurando> Carles-091labs mailing list and here on IRC
<airurando> are you on the mailing list?
<infoturtle> Carles-091labs
<Carles-091labs> ok. I send a request to join the mailing list earlier
<infoturtle> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ie
<ebel> Carles-091labs: mailing lsit or this channel
<infoturtle> lol, link fail
<Carles-091labs> ok.. I'll be in touch
<airurando> cool
<infoturtle> nice to meet you Carles-091labs
<airurando> moylan we can only give the pool till the first of the month
<airurando> *poll
<moylan> airurando: understood
<airurando> great and thanks
<airurando> [ACTION] moylan to generate a doodle poll  to decide on the location for the August geeknic
<MootBot> ACTION received:  moylan to generate a doodle poll  to decide on the location for the August geeknic
<airurando> anything else on this
<infoturtle> nope
<airurando> moylan locations where food can be purchased would be good
<airurando> ok
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> [TOPIC] Any other business
<MootBot> New Topic:  Any other business
<moylan> i was going to list the last few places were geeknics were held, stephens green, peoples park, phoenix park. etc and hopefully someone will email other suggestions.
<tdr112> nope
<infoturtle> I've one bit that not realy important
<airurando> shoot infoturtle
<airurando> moylan sounds good
<infoturtle> I've 3/4 of the stack of CD's airurando gave me, of 11.04 live CD's, if anyone needs any I'll be happy to post them if yer short
<infoturtle> I missed the geeknic cause of a death so never got to pass em out
 * airurando also has 30 or so CDs
<airurando> infoturtle I brought some along
<airurando> ok
<airurando> just want to acknowledge our reapproval
<airurando> [TOPIC] The successful reapproval effort of our loCo Team
<MootBot> New Topic:  The successful reapproval effort of our loCo Team
<airurando> It was great to see that our efforts in terms of hosting events and other matters were well received by the LoCo Council.
<airurando> Onwards and Upwards
<airurando> :)
<airurando> still smiling....
<airurando> [TOPIC] Date for next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Date for next meeting
<airurando> The third Wednesday in August will fall on the 17th of the month.
<airurando> Any objections to that being the date for the next meeting?
<infoturtle> nope, I'm down with that
<moylan> works for me
<airurando> [AGREED] The monthly teamIRC meeting for August will take place on 17 Aug 11.
<MootBot> AGREED received:  The monthly teamIRC meeting for August will take place on 17 Aug 11.
<airurando> does anyone have anything else?
<airurando> going once
<airurando> going twice
<infoturtle> a buck!
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> gone
<infoturtle> woo hoo, I win!
<airurando> thanks all for attending and participating.
<airurando> endmeeting
<airurando> whoops
<airurando> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:16.
<airurando> infoturtle what about the hackerspace and the learning hub
<airurando> CD distribution that is
<infoturtle> oh
<infoturtle> good idea
<infoturtle> I did the hackspace alright
<infoturtle> left about 15 in total of the 3 types
<airurando> there is always the next Global Jam also and the start of the academic year
<infoturtle> ya, I hauld some to that too
<infoturtle> *I'll
<Carles-091labs> will the meeting be at 8pm?
<infoturtle> I must fly, got poker to play
<infoturtle> c y'all again
<Carles-091labs> talking about the one in August 17. Are they always at the same time?
<Carles-091labs> 8pm?
<moylan> Carles-091labs: yes
<airurando> yip
<airurando> Carles-091labs unless someone objects
<Carles-091labs> ok, thanks... (adding to calendar)
<airurando> it will always be at 8pm on the third Wednesday on each month
<Carles-091labs> ok. good to know
<airurando> *of each month
<airurando> no problem and thanks for joining in!
<Carles-091labs> no problem
<airurando> Carles-091labs we also microblog on identi.ca and twitter
<airurando> ubuntuie is the account on both
<airurando> infoturtle maintains the ubuntu-ie presence on facebook.
<Carles-091labs> that's why i joined today... somebody retweeted about this
<airurando> great
<airurando> delighted the tweets get through
<Carles-091labs> i think it was jeffrey
<airurando> to people that want to hear :)
<airurando> aye he and angryearthling (aka moylan) tweeted this
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 17th of August 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hour Limerick last Thursday of every month, Absolute Hotel || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour Dublin!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-21
<airurando>  I can't locate the logs and minutes from last nights meeting at http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/
<airurando>  anyone got any ideas?
<tdr112> wait a day or so ,
<tdr112> if not just take the noramly logs of the channel
<tdr112> did you end the meeting ?
<tdr112> link.test
<tdr112> yep i see you did
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-17
<czajkowski> folks may be interested in http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/valve-announces-ubuntu-port-of-steam-source-engine-and-left-4-dead-2/
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-15
<tdr112> afternoon
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication2013
<airurando> not as polished as I would have liked but it is done.
<zmoylan> looks quite professional
<airurando> we will see what happens tomorrow evening
<airurando> thanks zmoylan
<zmoylan> online irc thingy?
<airurando> aye]
<airurando>  If you could hop into the #ubuntu-meeting channel on irc.freenode.net tomorrow evening (Tuesday 16 Jul 13 at 9pm Irish time). Our application will be third up for consideration.  If you can join the channel please voice your support for our Team when we are up.
<airurando> pretty please :-)
<zmoylan> i'll be there.  not much travel to muck me up :-)
<airurando> cheers
<airurando> if you could critically review the application and check the links I'd really appreciate it.
 * airurando is knackered
<zmoylan> will do so now...
<zmoylan> is identi.ca not shutdown yet?
<zmoylan> ah, it's the new pump.io thingy
<airurando> still working the last I checked
<airurando> but the dent push to twitter stopped working a while ago
<zmoylan> that's twitter killing api 1.0 a few weeks back.   a ton of clients died that day :-(
<airurando> rip
<airurando> hate that
<zmoylan> if only the open source brigage would focus on a working system pump.io or diaspora would do nicely
<airurando> I'm away to bed.  Up for work again in 5 hours.
<airurando> nn zmoylan
<zmoylan> cya
<airurando> talk to you tomorrow
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-16
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows you?
<czajkowski> enjoying the sunshine ?
<airurando> yeah the sunshine is fine :-)
<zmoylan> just jumped into #ubuntu-meeting
<airurando> cool zmoylan
<airurando> looks like ebel is a no show
<airurando> I hope my internet holds itself together for this
<tdr112> has it startes yet
<tdr112> started
<airurando> just now tdr112
<tdr112> i am on my phone so i can type very weel
<airurando> he he
<zmoylan> day yak autocorrect :-)
<tdr112> how this bus wifi lasts
<tdr112> what order are we
<czajkowski> last
<czajkowski> evening :)
<tdr112> how many are up
<airurando> 3
<tdr112> cool
<czajkowski> 1 almost done
<tdr112> so who is here at the moment
<tdr112> for the meeting that is
<airurando> me and zmoylan I believe
<zmoylan> hi
<tdr112> airurando: are you ok to take point
<airurando> will do tdr112
<tdr112> cool
<tdr112> go team
<tdr112> ;)
<tdr112> wow two great teams
<tdr112> 4% left on my phone :(
<airurando> that is great
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<zmoylan> cool
<Neo31> congrats for your reapproval :)
<zmoylan> thanks Neo31
<airurando> Thanks again Neo31
<airurando> and congrats to you also
<Neo31> :)
<airurando> well done tdr112 your input was great
<airurando> you to zmoylan
<zmoylan> no worries
<tdr112> did we get it
 * tdr112 read history 
<tdr112> phone died just before the vote
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> well done tdr112 your input was great
<airurando> that was a repeat post for you
<tdr112> oh a blog post will be a nice help
<zmoylan> the idea of the coffee meetings that the tunisian teams use seems interesting
<airurando> aye zmoylan
<zmoylan> maybe a saturday/sunday afternoon/morning meet or something?
<airurando> zmoylan ebel and slashbel tried one of those.
<zmoylan> ah
<tdr112> we did two of them
<tdr112> i liked them as a non drinker
<zmoylan> non drinker myself
<zmoylan> maybe instead of the weekend a bank holiday.  when folks are looking around for something to do?
<zmoylan> most of us are rushing around on weekends trying to get things done
<airurando> definitely worth another go
<zmoylan> make it early and they then have the rest of the bank holiday to do other stuff, kind off an alarm call?
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  The topic for #ubuntu-ie is:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be determined ||Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-17
<tdr112> morning
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> sorry I wasn't at the loco meeting yesterday
<ebel> I was at riverdance with some relatives who were over
<zmoylan> riverdance? you've suffered enough :-)
<slashbel> his relatives loved it
<slashbel> but to me it sounds like paying €40 for a couple of hours of suffering
<zmoylan> it does seem to keep going
<zmoylan> i liked the original eurovision intermission thingy but i doubt i could bear a whole show of the same.
<slashbel> aye, the interval act now has its own interval act
<slashbel> at the weekend we were taken around the tourist hotspots of templebar… where the only irish people in the bars were either the staff and musicians
<zmoylan> irish staff? are things so bad economically?
<slashbel> sometimes the bar manager
<slashbel> i have to wonder if the visitors realise they're in an artificle tourist zone
<slashbel> or is that what they come to see, ireland's version of disneyland
<zmoylan> still, not as bad as disneyland.  not a bunch of complete control freaks
<slashbel> i've never been to disneyland, only heard about it
<zmoylan> it's all their silliness of breaking copyright to protect mickey mouse that put me off them for life
<slashbel> aye, tis crazy stuff
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-18
<mark_734> hello!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-19
<czajkowski> folks I shal be in ireland in august :) august 14th I'm free if anyone fancies meeting up in Dublin
<czajkowski> august 15th there will be a mongodb MUG in dublin office
<tdr112> good stuff czajkowski we will have a meet up so
<tdr112> any old place you want to go
<czajkowski> I don't mind people can come along to the mug there will be some stuff out on and there will be a talk and we can hangout afterwards or we can meet up on the 14th
<tdr112> where is it on . tcube ?
<airurando> Sorry I won't be able to meet up :-(
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-20
<czajkowski> tdr112: narp will be in our office
<zmoylan> shhh, he's asleep :-)
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> I wish I was
<zmoylan> ditto
<zmoylan> huzzah, rain forecast for ireland.  http://www.yr.no/place/Ireland/Leinster/Dublin/long.html
<tdr112> cool its near tog so i might drop it
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-15
<chrono800> hi ! anyone awake in here? fancy an early morning chat? <3 :)
<chrono800> morning lubotu3 ! :)
<chrono800> How are you?
<chrono800> Greetings from Ireland !! Where in the world are you! sir?
<chrono800> I'm a school friend of airurando ! Mike O'Donohue <3 :) !
<chrono800> That is to say we hung out as kids, messing about with zx spectrums, bbc micro's and commodore 64's !! :)
<chrono800> Mike brought me to a skynet conference at UL, Limerick back in 2012 !!
<chrono800> That's how I got onto this channel !! <3 :)
<chrono800> My friends call me Den !
<chrono800> Mike brought me to a release party in Temple Bar, Dublin back then for ubuntu (Forget the release version !!)
<chrono800> Gonna stay logged into this channel all day ! anyone who knows Mike, I'd love to chat all things open source and other musings !! ;)
<chrono800> later ! maybe .......
<tdr112> chrono800: morning
<chrono800> Hi there, zmoylan-pi <3 :)
<zmoylan-pi> hi chrono800
<chrono800> how are you keeping mate?
<zmoylan-pi> grand, yourself?
<chrono800> grand !
<ebel> yo
<chrono800> yo !! yourself ;) ebel :)
<chrono800> how are you, ebel ! sir ?
 * ebel is grand
<ebel> yourself?
<zmoylan-pi> this been the irish ubuntu channel we should ring a bell at midnight and shout 'all is grand!' :-)
<chrono800> seen as we both met each other in the porterhouse, temple bar, Dublin, Ireland, with Mike, zmoylan-pi, for the RARING RINGTAIL Release party back circa 2012/2013!!?? would you mind doing the formal introductions in this channel !! <3 :) ?
<chrono800> Pleae
<chrono800> Please ! ? <3
<zmoylan-pi> hey ebel this is chrono800, you can find pics of the raring ringtail online methinks
<ebel> oh cool. :)
<zmoylan-pi> doubt there's many else about this morning
<chrono800> my friends call me Den ! <3 :)
<chrono800> can i be a new friend ! ?
<ebel> :)
<chrono800> Hi Laura !! <3 (czajkowski) ! Good morning, wherever you are in the world, at the mo ! ;) :)
<chrono800> where in the world are you physically at the minute, ebel ?
<ebel> Dublin
<chrono800> cool ! My old alma mater ;)
<chrono800> are you a student?, ebel !
<ebel> Oh no, not for many years. :)(
<ebel> How about yourself chrono800 ? Where are you?
<chrono800> ah ! ok, thats cool :)
<chrono800> Nenagh, Co. Tipperary :)
<chrono800> do you work in IT industry, ebel?
<ebel> Yeah. Django & Python
<chrono800> pardon my ignorance ! but i'm guessing that these might be programming languages?
<czajkowski> chrono800: ello in UK :)
<tdr112> morning
<chrono800> coolio ! (czajkowski) <3 ;) :) How's the life of a Londoner treating you, sis ? x
#ubuntu-ie 2015-07-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> hello!
<tdr112> hey
<tdr112> hows things czajkowski
<czajkowski> busy
<czajkowski> beyond busy but good
<czajkowski> flying into dublin tomrorow for a meet up 65 people signed up
<czajkowski> Michael O'Leary may even make an appearence :o
<czajkowski> so first meet up and no pressure :)
<slashbel> what's the meetup?
<czajkowski> then off to OSCON
<czajkowski> how Ryanair use Couchbase for their mobile side of things
 * slashbel looks up what Couchbase is…
<slashbel> ok
<czajkowski> http://www.meetup.com/Couchbase-Dublin/events/223462706/
<czajkowski> hows life?
<czajkowski> busy?
<slashbel> busy but fortunately not with work
<slashbel> 28 minutes passed home time…
<tdr112> czajkowski: are you just here the one day ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: aye in wednesday gone on the 6:40 am flight thursday
<czajkowski> :(
<zmoylan-pi> if anyone can deliver supermacs to that local they'll have a real fan :-)
<czajkowski> am so tempted to order pappa Johns for the meet up
<czajkowski> that way I get my supermacs fix
<czajkowski> LOGIC!
#ubuntu-ie 2015-07-15
<czajkowski> Greetings from sunny Dublin
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> it's soo sunny!
<czajkowski> :D
<slashbel> good morning!
<slashbel> supermacs for breakfast?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> had breakie on the flight over :D
<czajkowski> landed in hotel and working :)
<ebel> hello!
<czajkowski> ebel: howdy doody
<ebel> yo yo
<ebel> Glad to be back in Dub?
<czajkowski> well frm my hotel it looks fab :p
<czajkowski> back to back meetings till 3
<czajkowski> and then off to Ryanair HQ and then meet up
<czajkowski> sleep and 6am flight back to UK
<slashbel> busy time!
<czajkowski> just a tad
<czajkowski> w2hich is good
<czajkowski> but also could do with some down time also
<czajkowski> conference season is just a tad manic
<ebel> business travel, hardly a holiday
<slashbel> conference season ends soon, doesn't it?
<slashbel> afterall Europe shuts down in a couple of weeks
<slashbel> when i was working conferences, July and August were always dead months
<czajkowski> slashbel: yeah but I look after USA also :)
<czajkowski> so OSCON this week, then we have an devcon boston, droidcon nyc
<czajkowski> then in september we kick off our conferences
<czajkowski> so next april is quiet and that's when I get married :)
<slashbel> ah yes, the USA - no holidays there ever
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> they really frown upon them
<czajkowski> so they are baffled EMEA shuts down now
<czajkowski> they get very crnaky wen you say no peoplare taking 2-3 weeks off
<slashbel> hate to break it to you, but you might have a good bit of organising to do for the wedding too ;)
<czajkowski> baffles them
<czajkowski> slashbel: all done
<czajkowski> ah hello this is me :)
<czajkowski> all bar my wedding cake to do
<slashbel> very good
<ebel> Very well prepared! :)
<ebel> Heh, one proposal for the global OSM conference next year is in Sept, and it's close to the US May Day / Labour day
<ebel> and it's traditional to meet family then.
<ebel> Suppose if that's your only 3 days off per year, you don't want to give it up :P
<czajkowski> yeah they do watch their limited free days
<slashbel> and here's us thinking that 30 days annual leave is not enough
<psyatw> it is really not enough
<czajkowski> I've unlimited
<czajkowski> very USA VC way of getting people i the US on board
<slashbel> with unlimited leave, how many are you allowed to take?
<czajkowski> unlimited
<slashbel> you can take 90 days?
<czajkowski> obviously dont be a pita about it and take it at critical times like end of quarter
<czajkowski> slashbel: no idea nobody tried to take that much off in one go
<czajkowski> one guy has just taken 3 weeks off
<czajkowski> and is taking another 3 in september
<ebel> I'm very skeptical of "unlimited holidays" seems like "unlimited salary"
<czajkowski> well indeed
<czajkowski> if used right it's great
<slashbel> how many days do you take off?
<czajkowski> but if you can never take it, it becomes not worth it
<czajkowski> I'll be taking 3.5 weeks off for wedding and honeymoon next year and no problem
<ebel> Remember, if you don't take holidays you are assigned then that's a liability for the company's books.
<czajkowski> and I;ll take 2 this summer and 3 at xmas
<czajkowski> ebel: not sure companies see it that way
<czajkowski> and the day old ability to carry forward seems to be long gone
<ebel> but "unlimited" means that they technically owe you nothing, so if you only take 10 days, then the books are good.
<slashbel> they cannot take away your legal entitlement
<czajkowski> did oh indeed
<czajkowski> so under UK contract lawa I think they ahev to state the min 20 days
<ebel> I think company's accountants might view it a liability. Legally in Ireland IIRC you had to be paid for them.
 * ebel would be worried about some VC company full of bros who want to work 60 hour weeks and would pressure people into not taking any holidays
<slashbel> i am already pissed off with current place here that it seems the norm to work after 17:00
<ebel> still, if it work for you... fair enough
<czajkowski> aye bit of give and take tbh
<czajkowski> I do reguarly work till 11 at night on calls with the US
<czajkowski> so then take days off here and there at a drop of a hat is fine
<czajkowski> so give and take works both ways
<czajkowski> during the hot spell recently I just emailed saying taking day off and that was fine
<czajkowski> no filing in request forms and getting sign off
<czajkowski> flip side is I;m gone for next 12 days travelling for work so you know
<czajkowski> have to find something that suits you as well
<ebel> I'd be afraid of working for a wanker who's being a dick. Which you have no way of knowing before starting.
<czajkowski> well indeed
<ebel> and then you'd have no recourse.
<czajkowski> I prefer working for larger companies
 * ebel is cynical
<czajkowski> so you tend to have less stuff like that
<czajkowski> but then again sometimes shite just happens
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> true true
<ebel> suppose, so long as you take care to take enough time off to make up etc. :)
<slashbel> aye, and i feel that i spent far too much time in my twenties working. i now spend as little time as possible working
<czajkowski> slashbel: hehe you're priceless
<czajkowski> ebel: aye, dont get me wrong, there are weeks when I'd love a day off to sleep and releax and even do housework but I'm too busy. Joys of a VC start up and working on a global team as a global role. I'm busy :)
<czajkowski> but they are a nice bunch
<ebel> That's good. I totally get that it can be a good trade off for some.
<ebel> and can be very good or very bad.
<ebel> I remember seeing a gaming company in Ireland offering "unlimited holidays". Knowing gaming, I knew exactly what that was.
<czajkowski> I think the trend will continue to increase offering it
<czajkowski> as it's a big new US perk
<ebel> USA the land of no legally entitled holidays!
<ebel> Any funny stories from working for a big US comp? Cultural clashes etc?
<czajkowski> I find myself now asking for the cheque!
<czajkowski> to pay the bill
<czajkowski> I still refuse to write with Z's
<czajkowski> I'm knackred really does get you some odd looks
<ebel> hehe, we had a US company send us a USD cheque to pay for something.
<ebel> Blew my mind when I learned they still use them.
<tdr112> cheques are still in use
<tdr112> I used them for TOG all the time
<slashbel> SEPA ftw ☺
<ebel> tdr112: for what?
<tdr112> paying bills, paying people ,
<tdr112> cash has no trail, harder to keep records
<tdr112> SEPA is the way forward
<tdr112> only looking at it for a product for work
<czajkowski> SEPA ?
<czajkowski> oh cheques are the bain of my life!
<czajkowski> forever in the frigging mail!
<tdr112> czajkowski: its a new way(since last year) to move money around the euro zone with very low fees
<tdr112> everyone has an iban number and bic
<slashbel> or very fast, with a higher fee
<ebel> zero fees, isn't it?
<tdr112> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Euro_Payments_Area
<slashbel> we paid our apartment deposit with the fast option, i received an email from our landlord a few hours later thanking us for the payment
<slashbel> *from AIB account
<tdr112> Also its makes it easy to do direct debits,
<czajkowski> ahhh
<slashbel> you would think so, but we needed a German bank account to do direct debits here
<czajkowski> the last time I transfered cash from UK to .Ie I was charged £25 to do so
<slashbel> we should have been able to use our Irish accounts
<czajkowski> so now I lodge money onto my Caxton FX card
<czajkowski> and just withdraw it from ATM in >Ie
<czajkowski> no charges
<slashbel> we can still withdraw cash from any ATM in Germany with our AIB cards sometimes cheaper than we can with our German cards
<slashbel> aye czajkowski, life would be much easier if the UK got with the programme
<czajkowski> https://www.caxtonfx.com/
<czajkowski> I use this a lot for my US travel
<czajkowski> just text top up and it's there
<ebel> yeah non-SEPA places can have a flat fee
<czajkowski> often do it at the cash point if I need to top up and dont have enough dolalrs on me
<czajkowski> exchange rate right now from Sterling to Euro is very good
 * slashbel makes note to move remaining savings out of UK
<slashbel> now is a good time
<czajkowski> very much
<czajkowski> hand y when paying for a wedding
<slashbel> aye
<slashbel> you're going to limerick?
<slashbel> for the wedding
<czajkowski> today ? No
<czajkowski> for the wedding yes
<czajkowski> castleconnell
<slashbel> home! ☺
<czajkowski> yeah had a wee grumble about the HSE over their monday - friday lark
<czajkowski> so we may end up doing the governement bit in the UK and then ceremony -humanist in .IE
<ebel> yeah, it's ridiculus.
<slashbel> yep, the best we could do for ours was 3.30pm on a Friday
<ebel> Humanists can be solmnizers in IE. So they can do all the legal stuff. Maybe get a registered humanist solmnizer?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> I still need the HSE part
<czajkowski> so they only work monday - friday
<ebel> Really? Cause priests are solmnizers, so they can do all the legal stuff there.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> priests are different it seems
<czajkowski> and that was the whole fuss before election
<czajkowski> if they didnt do the HSE part any more
<czajkowski> the HSe would grind to a hault and no weddings would happen due to backlog
<czajkowski> lemmie find hte article this week
<ebel> no, priests are legally solmnizers. Up until recently only relgious bodies were able to be solmnizers
<czajkowski> had a massive rant online with John in .Ie who is getting married
<ebel> but they changed it allow humanists to be solmnizers now.
<ebel> When we got CPed that law wasn't in, so we had to use HSE.
<czajkowski> http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/fears-of-chaos-after-vote-on-equal-marriage-342088.html
<ebel> yeah, the priests could withdraw, but that doesn't change the law.
<czajkowski> no
<ebel> e.g. there are muslim, prodestant, pagan, (oodles of evangelical christian solmnizers)
<czajkowski> hmm maybe I am confused then
<czajkowski> but from what I read and heard and talked ot the HSE about, I still need the legal bit done by them if I wish to get married in ,Ie and they will not come out to a venue at the weekend.
 * ebel counts 20 registered humanist solmnizers.
<ebel> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/birth_family_relationships/getting_married/religious_marriage_ceremonies.html
<ebel> The law has only changed recently. Perhaps you were speaking to someone who has forgotten
<ebel> You need to legally give notice to HSE, ~3 months before hand. But you can get the ceremony done (i) in a registry office (ii) by a HSE person (iii) by a registered solmnizer
<ebel> (i) & (ii) is the Mon-Fri 9-5 job. (iii) can be weekend, but used to be only religious bodies, but now humanists can do it
<ebel> There's even a Celtic Monk on the Aran islands who can marry you
<ebel> http://www.aislingarann.ie/index.html
<czajkowski> http://www.weddingsonline.ie/suppliers/yes-i-do-ceremonies  is the person I had chosen
<czajkowski> as I didnt want to say I do in a registry office
<ebel> yeah registry office is a bit... meh
<czajkowski> I know others do but I dodnt want that and don't want a church wedding so trying to do it a me why but keeping some things traditional
<ebel> Course, I had a friend recently get married and it was humanist.
<ebel> And I think there's tight competition for the registered solmnizers
<ebel> So it's legally possible, but it might not be *easy*.
<ebel> Knew someone else who had a Spiritiualist wedding. Relatively generic, pretty traditional, but not Catholic.
<ebel> (that would fall under 'relgious' in law)
<ebel> And yeah, it's your day. Ye do what ye want.
<ebel> No matter what happens, *someone* will be annoyed
<ebel> Just make sure it's not the two of you.
 * ebel flees for lunch
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-21
<czajkowski> tdr112: see codemotion Dublin has been "postponed"
<tdr112> czajkowski: a joke
<tdr112> the wrong sort of conf
<czajkowski> tdr112: it's a franchise
<czajkowski> and one that is not done well from what I can see
<ebel> what's this?
<czajkowski> codemotion
<czajkowski> it's a chain conference
<czajkowski> the Dublin one was just cancelled
<czajkowski> https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/be-the-change-91b5d02d2650#.eqvhki7b5
<czajkowski> kicked it off
<czajkowski> https://medium.com/@chiara.russo/dear-naomi-eb1da2c5e24d#.840h1c26u
<tdr112> yep i said it before about the crazy questions thry asked
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> so registration for each country is very different
<czajkowski> depends on the laws
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-22
<ebel> Oh yeah I read that first blog post. huh
#ubuntu-ie 2017-07-17
<lucky1> ok
<clivejo> :)
<lucky1> I really can't talk today
<lucky1> I go fihing tomorrow, thats a plan
<clivejo> no problem
<lucky1> fishing*
 * lucky1 bebacktomorrow
#ubuntu-ie 2017-07-20
<thrilla> anybody wanna buy some weed?
<thrilla> lol
<thrilla> for real though I'm in Dublin, selling weed
<thrilla> so if anybody wants to buy some....
